# Burning Fat - help!



## budda (Sep 8, 2008)

alo alo.

so i've been hitting the gym, exercising and sweating until i look like i just had a shower with my clothes on.

I'm trying to gain some muscle definition, but mostly burn this fat off my midsection. my warm-up is half an hour on the treadmill, there's an ab machine that is kind of like crunches, doing bench-presses and pec-deck stuff for the moobs..

any helpful gym advice from the ss.org pro's?

I'm pretty sure my abs are toning up a little bit.. because fat just seems to more or less hang in front of 'em now lol.

also, I dunno what it is with my eating habits, but they need to improve. not even so much what im eating - its nearly all healthy food. but i dont really have a schedule for when i eat, and im wondering if i may be under-eating? i know that when that happens, the body stores more fat because its freaking out. i dont want to be storing fat, i want to be burning it!

halp! thanks guys 

sidenote: today i went to the gym for almost 2 hours, came home, changed.. and for some reason, i feel fat. Im not used to feeling fat After working out.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 8, 2008)

Simple.

*Regulate caloric intake.* That is the long and the short of it. Nothing easier.

Replacing "empty" calories with protein can help.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 8, 2008)

BTW, to make it as simple as possible. Take out the voodoo. If you "under eat" you will lose fat and weight.  Trust me.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 8, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Simple.
> 
> *Regulate caloric intake.* That is the long and the short of it. Nothing easier.
> 
> Replacing "empty" calories with protein can help.



And try to space it over 4 smaller meals a day.


----------



## budda (Sep 8, 2008)

i think i can kinda do 4 smaller meals - how small are we talking? i used to eat biggish breakfasts, not so much now.. that and i need to get groceries, i mainly have dinner stuff right now.

boober you said replace emtpy calories w/ protien - examples?


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 8, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 8, 2008)

Shit, eat a can of tuna. 

You have certain caloric needs per day, Justin. Going below those will burn fat. It can burn muscle, too. If you eat protein, it's like a "buffer", helping you keep the muscle you have.

So, to make yourself have energy, and not get too hungry, just replace... fuck chips, I dunno, with chicken. Shit like that.


I don't follow that religiously, and you can lose fat eating no animal protein. But this way is just easier. All the resources are out there, dude.


----------



## budda (Sep 8, 2008)

i dont like vanilla worth a DAMN!  thanks though. 

thought about purchasing some wiegh powder.. pricey-ass stuff tho, no?


----------



## budda (Sep 8, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Shit, eat a can of tuna.
> 
> You have certain caloric needs per day, Justin. Going below those will burn fat. It can burn muscle, too. If you eat protein, it's like a "buffer", helping you keep the muscle you have.
> 
> ...




thankee.  if my bread hadnt gone bad, i probably could make a tuna sammich tomorrow for breakfast haha. dunno wtf im gonna eat... anyway.

i have frozen chicken and pork in the freezer, still havent made stir-fry.

im not very up to speed on my whats-got-proteins and whats-got-carbs etc stuff.. which is bad, given that i took 2 semesters of health class last year... *should read ma notes*


----------



## Jachop (Sep 12, 2008)

Try an hour of cardio every day.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's a secret not a lot of people know:

Don't concentrate on losing the weight around your midsection. Pretend that's not even going to be your goal. I also wouldn't suggest doing abs at this point, either.

Concentrate on getting stronger by lifting, and hit arms, legs, and back with a lot of different varieties of exercises.

You'll be very surprised at the side effects of a slimmer waist and more muscle tone.

Also, the poor man's answer to thermogenics and supps is coffee and tuna. Drink a few cups of black coffee in the morning, and throw in a can of tuna around maybe 10:00 am and 2:00 pm. 

But avoid worrying about your midsection and doing sit-ups at this point.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 12, 2008)

^ 

There is no such thing as concentrated zones of fat loss. Myth!

You lose fat or not, across the board. It's why they measure "body fat percentage."


Cardio is good too, because you're burning calories. Any excess gets burned off, instead of stored as fat. Burn through the readily available sugar, your body will turn to reserves. (Fat.) However, you can be hungry as a mofo after intensive cardio (duh. Your body wants homestatsis. It wants glucose levels back up.) And so, the temptation is to smash. If you eat whole grains, fresh vegatables/fruit, and protein... in moderation, in conjunction with cardio, you will burn fat. Guaranteed. But that post workout hunger can be tricky!

End of the day, you gotta watch your calories. Pure and simple. You can guesstimate, but you have to get a handle on what you're putting into yourself. That, or just eat less, and go around hungry all the time.


----------



## budda (Sep 12, 2008)

oh i seem to be king of eating less lol.

dont do ab stuff? but, but.. 

an hour of cardio? hm. i do a half hour of cardio to warm up every time i go to the gym.

when you guys say lifting, do you mean free weights etc or squats kinda deal? my arms are probably the best part right now haha.


----------



## voiceguitar (Sep 12, 2008)

shit yourself thin?
Or just eat 3 blocks a day to keep the docta away?
naw just kiddin around... along with everyone elses advice, drink rediculous amounts of water.. it'll clean stuff


----------



## budda (Sep 12, 2008)

i drink water like a mofo when im at the gym. i drink a decent amount of fluids during the day.


----------



## Jachop (Sep 13, 2008)

budda said:


> an hour of cardio? hm. i do a half hour of cardio to warm up every time i go to the gym.



Check this link out: Natural Home Bodybuilding aerobic workouts for the cardiovascular system.

I quote: "How much cardio? If you are happy with your body fat percentage and just want to keep your heart healthy then follow the American Heart Association's guidelines and do 30 minutes of light exercise (walking, gardening, etc) a day. If you want to lose body fat then try and do 30-60 minutes of strenuous cardio (swimming, running, fast biking) every day or 60 minutes every other day."

Anyway, that guy seem to know what he's doing, so I have been following his guidelines for some time now and have been enjoying some improvement.


----------



## budda (Sep 13, 2008)

cheers for the link!

gym every day.. i'unno lol. mainly due to hw, the band possibility, and possibly getting a job.

thats one thing i liked about work - walking for 7 hours 5 days a week.


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2008)

Justin listen to me. To burn fat the best way do HIIT(High intensity interval training)

Example: 2 min warmup on the bike followed by this pattern for 20 minutes, 30 seconds fast pedalling followed by 30 seconds of slow pedalling. No more than 20-30 mins then a 2-3 min cool down.

This is proven to burn up to 6 times as much body fat as static state cardio and it will get you sweating your ass off trust me 

For food you would like to get in a good fat, slow digesting carbo and a lean protein every meal being 3-4 hours a part.

Thats all I got time for now and I'll help you out more tomorrow


----------



## Jason (Sep 13, 2008)

also if you want a true fatburner try l-carnitine


----------



## budda (Sep 14, 2008)

i'll try the intervals on the bike, thanks jason


----------



## Jason (Sep 14, 2008)

budda said:


> i'll try the intervals on the bike, thanks jason



 The best part? Shorter cardio time.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Sep 14, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> BTW, to make it as simple as possible. Take out the voodoo. If you "under eat" you will lose fat and weight.  Trust me.



sorry, but I disagree 100%

if your goal is to actually 'look better', rather than go from looking 'fat' to 'skinny (as opposed to 'lean and toned'), with an endomorphic (naturally 'bigger' body type/ slowish metabolism) , then he should eat less carbs, more protein, and keep the calories up at 3000 healthy ones a day. 

Cardio and caloric restriction is fine in the short term, but its muscle mass that makes you look good, and keeping your calories too low for too long will actually make your body get more efficient at using whatever you put into it. Translation : your body will stop losing weight after a while of caloric restriction- it will become more calorie-efficient. Your goal is the complete opposite- to permanently speed up your metabolism. Ever notice how a lot of the same people who restrict calories tend to gain it all back after just a few short months? Your fat cells will never 'burn away', you can empty out their cytoplasm. The only way to eliminate fat cells is with lipo, but you really don't need to do that- it is quite possible just to speed up your metabolism a lot based on a couple of factors:

1) Exercise. Not cardio. Anabolic exercise, swimming, biking in high gear, anything. Lifting really heavy shit works best.
2) Eat around 1g protein per pound of body weight (comes out to around .8g per pound of lean body mass). Its better to overeat on the protein rather than undereat if you aren't sure. Im sure I'll catch a lot of flak for this but protein consumption is self-limiting: you just run out of food and/or powder after a while if you eat too much, and also considering bioavailability and the like. Oh yeah, you should eat mostly protein from animals.
3) Eat 4-6 meals a day, none exceeding 500 calories, each with 30g protein. This maximizes growth (or at least strength gains, which if you don't feel like getting 'ripped', the same effect could be had from any form of exercise, the point is to make your muscles use up more calories just sitting around on a daily basis, increasing the so called basal metabolic rate.
4) Understand that your body is an mechanism that has adapted to evolutionary stresses. In english, you are a caveman. Cavemen did not eat bread. or candybars. or drink soda. they hunted meat, and ate berries every so often. sometimes they got chased by things or chased things for a while before they ate. when this happened their bodies would store fat, in case they couldn't eat for a while. or sometimes there were storms and they couldn't go out and hunt. of course if the bodys first reaction was not to put on fat, those cavemen died.
6) Go to Bodybuilding.com - The Future Of Bodybuilding! Huge Bodybuilding Site. and TESTOSTERONE NATION | The World's Fastest Growing Nation of Bodybuilding and Strength Training Enthusiasts, even if your exercise protocol does not involve resistance training (which imo is the best way to raise your BMR, if your goal is to look good, why not do something that is designed to make you look good?) and read EVERYTHING that has to do with diet on the sites. Then everything that has to do with your metabolism, and all the hormone articles.
7) This won't work for everyone, but as I suspect you are attempting to lose fat, this is usually considered to be the 'optimal' diet plan for everone from Arnold Schwarzenegger, to mine, to your body type. I've seen amazing results on myself, and many of my friends. If you are endomorphic, you can get away with as low as 20g carbohydrates a day (and still elicit massive growth), but if that's too painful, try for 100g or less. This just translates into eating oatmeal for breakfast, not sweetening anything, and cutting out all the soda, and additive sugars (all the 'duh' stuff). Eat lots of fibers. Your goal is to eliminate spikes in your blood sugar levels, and keep them constant, you can read up more on that online. (search: glycemic index)

I would post up before and after pics, but I have no camera- I dieted down from 176 to 156 lbs, and then bulked up back to 170 (with almost the same body fat percentage as when I was 156). There is an enormous qualitative difference


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 14, 2008)

Dude, don't be a douchebag with the huge text. C'mon, man. You're right, but the point still stands. I was talking _basic metabolic function_. You eat less, you will lose weight.

If you replace carbs with protein, you'll retain muscle mass. If you eat less than your required caloric intake, you'll lose weight. period. Do the math on the two.

If you had read all my threads, you'd see I covered that, Mr. Huge Text.  There's a lot of confusing information on this subject, but for explanation purposes, making it as simple as possible is a starting place.


And "cavemen" ate more than "berries every so often." The term is hunter *gatherers*. The role of vegetative nutrition was fairly substantial throughout human evolution. It's why we need plant cellulose (fiber) in our diet to aid in bowel function. Ever try to eat a near pure protein diet?


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 14, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Ever try to eat a near pure protein diet?



Bad idea.  >_>


----------



## guitarplayerone (Sep 14, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Dude, don't be a douchebag with the huge text. C'mon, man. You're right, but the point still stands. I was talking _basic metabolic function_. You eat less, you will lose weight.
> 
> If you replace carbs with protein, you'll retain muscle mass. If you eat less than your caloric intake, you'll lose weight. period. Do the math on the two.
> 
> ...



im sorry
it was just that I find that viewpoint to be a gross oversimplification that results in what I call 'skinny-fat' syndrome- that is, people lose weight, sure, due to loss of tissue, but they lose much more muscle than fat in the process. rather I see someone trying to 'lose weight' rather than 'change their body composition by adding muscle and emptying out their fat cells, resulting in faster metalbolism and being healthier'. so the emphasis wasn't against you, but rather that most of the people that I know who follow diet plans of that sort fail sooner or later, its impossible to permanently restrict calories in that way and continue to lose fat mass. as a short-term, maybe two-week plan its fine, but I think that our friend here is looking for something more permanent. without some basic understanding of the endocrine system, its very difficult to trick it into doing something its not supposed to do- that is, get rid of perfectly good stored energy for no real reason.

and sure, vegetative nutrition, not simple carbohydrates. complex carbs, fibrous things that do not affect blood sugar levels (and thus do not require an insulin response). but just to play devil's advocate, from a purely evolutional standpoint, what was our appendix for?

you are right, there is a lot of information out there, but doing a day's worth of research and reading might save someone a few months worth of hell and not understanding why they stopped losing fat- at least I think so, I've been there


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 14, 2008)

But I added all of that later.  

You picked one post that was breaking down the 101's as simple as possible. So of course it's an over-simplification.

Notice where I said I'm actually not a calorie nazi, and to replace "empty" carb intake with protein? If you then loosely monitor calories, and make sure you don't over eat, but restrict yourself a little bit, you win. And that ties in with everything you said. Add some exercise, voila.

So being a dickbag was completely unnecessary, dude.


----------



## Anton (Sep 14, 2008)

What you need is a combination of tow things. A correct diet and a correct workout routine.

Diet: You wanna loose fat but keep muscle,In bodybuilding terms it's called cutting AKA cutting fat.
There is a few ways to do it,Since your not a pro and not trying to be one the best way to do it is to lower carbohydrate(Rice,Pasta ets) intake and also avoid sweet stuff.

First thing first: Protein,Protein builds muscle and keeps it. Since you want more muscle definition get your protein for Fish and Chicken.
You need to consume protein every 3 hours(NOT 2!!!!!!!!!).
What you want to do it have atleast 4 solid meals per day and 2 shakes.

Second: Carbs,Carbs are great for bulking not only couse they give strength energy they directly support muscle-building by fueling muscles, helping them to remain anabolic(Basically they help protein intake).
But in cutting stage if you dont calculate your carbs they can make you fat and you wont see any results as far as burning fat.

Third:Vitamins,Minerals&Fat.
Well this is pretty much the easiest part just buy a multi Vitamin and a Multi Mineral and that's it. As far as fat you can get an Omega 3 pills or anything like that.

Now for the meals. This is just an example of how your day should look.

8:00: Wake up.
9:00: First mealrotein(Egg whites) Carb(Small portion of oat meal)
10:30: Protein Shake
13:00: Second Meal:Fish and Vegies
16:00: Third meal: Chicken Breasts
17:30-19:00: Workout
19:15: Protein shake
20:30:Forth Meal: Chicken\Fish\Turkey+Pasta\Rice and Vegies.
22:00: Casien Shake

This is a general scheme... Your week should look like this
Sunday: Workout
Monday: Runing\Cycling\Swiming+Abs
Tuesday:Workout
Wensday:Runing\Cycling\Swiming+Abs
Thursday:Workout
Friday;Runing\Cycling\Swiming+Abs
Saturday:Off

Workouts:

Sunday:Chest Triceps
Tuesday:Shoulders Legs
Thursday:Back Biceps

That's about it in general ofcoures there is more to it...If you want me to build you a Killer traning problem I can...Just send me a messege with how many days a week you can train and what is you curret weight liffting stats.

Hope I helpd


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 14, 2008)

Justin - KISS - These are good ideas, but the most important workout/fat loss/weight loss strategy of all is the one you're MOST CONSISTENT WITH. If you like some of these ideas, and learn, by all means. But if you tried to follow a plan, and get tired of it because it's A) too restrictive, or B) too much work, you probably won't stay with it.

I advise to start small, work in increments. Keep your current workout plan, watch your calories in a general way, replace some carbs with protein, and perhaps boost cardio a bit.

If you do it consistently, bam. You'll get results. But the best results are the ones that take time to develop. Fast results almost never last. The human law of internal consistency.


----------



## budda (Sep 14, 2008)

thansk a ton anton and boober (and GP1).

I am hitting the gym 3-4 days a week (or at least that's the goal). 6 days would be nice, but i know myself and that's unrealistic. in 2 weeks i've already missed 3 days that i planned on going, today included.

my way of limiting calories is.. eating when i have to, pretty much. i havent been keeping a tab on how many calories i eat per day, or if im getting protein or carbs - its simply quick sandwhich for breakfast (enriched white bread, 1 slice of meat, 3 thin slices of cheese) and an apple if i have any, milk/juice and my multiviatmin.

lunch is a 6in. chicken sub w/ a lot of veggies on it, chocolate milk.

dinner can be another sandwhich or panfrying some meat, some juice or milk.

im having serious trouble getting into an eating habit after moving though, apparently. today for example i was starving at 7:30am so i made some tuna sandwhiches, had some water and my vitamin. i was running on 2 hrs sleep. slept from 11-4:30.. its 10 to 5 and im thinking i should fry up the pork i put in the fridge two days ago to thaw - it'll go bad, and i should probably eat.

I was going to go to the gym today, but i kinda slept off my afternoon by accident - and i still have studying to do!

i need a fucking schedule and i havent made one yet


----------



## Jason (Sep 14, 2008)

budda said:


> thansk a ton anton and boober (and GP1).
> 
> I am hitting the gym 3-4 days a week (or at least that's the goal). 6 days would be nice, but i know myself and that's unrealistic. in 2 weeks i've already missed 3 days that i planned on going, today included.
> 
> ...



Justin you NEED to cut out the white bread and the juice and choco milk for sure. Also keep the milk to a very limited intake. Milk is full of too much sugar.

Your sandwichs are a bit off too, Your putting too much cheese in there and not enough meat. Also try and not eat much pork at all, it's fatty meat and pork isn't very healthy.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm all for juice. Too many nutrients, like vitamin C. (Of course, that depends on the juice, too. Some is just sugary shit, obviously.)

The efficacy of multivitamins is debated. As in, you're body urinates what you don't use. (I still take multivitamins, but good juices are too nice to pass up.)

Down with white bread, though. Awful shit! Avoid like the plague. Pork, yeah, to a minimum.

Dairy stuff... eh. Multiple camps on that one. Arnold loved milk. Swore by it. I think it's basically a non-issue myself, as there are bigger fish to fry. But, to be safe, you can limit it, if you're not working on intensive muscle building.


See what I mean? You can go around and around on diet, since there are so many different plans, ideas, strategies, studies, approaches... it's maddening. KISS.

But use whole wheat bread if you must eat bread. Avoid white, processed flours like the plague. And animal fats, be careful. Fat is good, but unsaturated fats are much better. (Plant fats - read, oils.) So, leaner meat. Tuna. Etc.


----------



## budda (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not really trying to diet so much as eat right. i didnt plan on eating half or 1/3 of how much i did in march .

i am all about my sammiches btw. allll about 'em.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 14, 2008)

Get some wheat bread then, foo'.  (Eating a sammich right now as I type.)

One big problem is that lots of people know tons about diet and exercise, but how many of them really consistently follow their own advise that they give out? Shit... pro athletes, bodybuilders, and Bobby Lopez are about it I bet. 

It's why I say KISS. Keep It Simple Stupid.


----------



## B Lopez (Sep 14, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Get some wheat bread then, foo'.  (Eating a sammich right now as I type.)
> 
> One big problem is that lots of people know tons about diet and exercise, but how many of them really consistently follow their own advise that they give out? Shit... pro athletes, bodybuilders, and Bobby Lopez are about it I bet.
> 
> It's why I say KISS. Keep It Simple Stupid.



What kind of sammich?

I only eat my tuna on white bread though 

Everything else is wheat. And I have a new found love for wheat bagels.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 14, 2008)

I also really like tuna on white. I guess it's just a raising thing.

I never eat it (white) now, but I do enjoy it!


----------



## budda (Sep 14, 2008)

tuna on white ftw. its what i had for breakfast .

i bought wheat bread, that stuff went bad waayyy faster then i expected


----------



## Jason (Sep 15, 2008)

budda said:


> tuna on white ftw. its what i had for breakfast .
> 
> i bought wheat bread, that stuff went bad waayyy faster then i expected



Stick it in the fridge


----------



## budda (Sep 18, 2008)

one needs room.

i'll do that when i get home.


----------



## DomitianX (Sep 18, 2008)

I started running 2 to 3 times a week for about 4 miles or so. I walk 2 to 3 nights a week with my wife for about 3 miles. Changed my diet a bit. I eat a bit less, sort of watch what I eat, at least I try to be conscious of what I eat.

I lost 30 pounds in a couple months. Nothing drastic. Just minor changes. I have no desire whatsoever to look all "baywatchy" or any of that. Just trying to be healthy.

My only advice...

Burn more than you take in while still eating healthy and dont over do any of it. You will either get sick, hurt yourself or give up because its too hard to stick with it. KISS, small steps for big changes, etc. Going from nothing to full on workout/diet change usually results in quitting after a while because its such a huge change. You are already getting down on yourself because you havent lived up to your huge goals. Thats not a positive mindset for a life long lifestyle change to be healthier. Add a little more workout here and there, make small changes to your diet. 

Very few people have the personality to make the drastic changes. Those are the ones you read about in magazines and ads for work out machines. Most of us need to do things in smaller increments or we get turned off.

Unless you have a medical reason for making drastic changes, dont. Just make small changes here and there until you get up to where you want to be. At that point it becomes lifestyle and you dont notice the difference.


----------



## budda (Sep 18, 2008)

i know all about the small changes and stuff.

its been a long week *sigh* being sick and stressed out FTL


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 18, 2008)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I'm all for juice.



Me too. Juicing will really get some results, but can have some pretty negative side effects. I'd suggest cycling down at the first signs of hair loss.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Why do you have to try to be a wise-ass all the time, dude?

This isn't fucking off-topic.


----------



## budda (Sep 18, 2008)

giving the benefit of the doubt, it may have been miscommunication.


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 18, 2008)

DomitianX said:


> Nothing drastic. Just minor changes. I have no desire whatsoever to look all "baywatchy" or any of that. Just trying to be healthy.
> 
> My only advice...
> 
> ...



Very good post. You definitely have the right attitude, as it can be hard to live a decent lifestyle these days, and it can be even harder to maintain a healthy lifestyle when changes are done so abruptly. It's not really about working out and dieting, but more living a certain lifestyle, and slowly adjusting to that lifestyle is the key to success.



budda said:


> giving the benefit of the doubt, it may have been miscommunication.



Exactly.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 18, 2008)

Yeah, like I'm endorsing anabolic steroid use. 

Juice, as in, *liquid made from plants that you drink*. Not shit you shoot into your ass.


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't picture a guy named budda having a big belly but here goes.. I used to get up and go to work, drink a glass of slim fast, eat a can of tuna at 10am (straight from the can) workout at lunch for an hour and a half. 45 minutes on the bike (heart rate program) then high rep sets on weights and machines. Eat another can of tuna at 2pm and normally make myself a salad with lettuce, chicken, eggs and light oil. The thing that seemed to help the most difference on the waistline was when I started doing fifty situps each morning right when I'd get up in the morning..


----------



## budda (Sep 19, 2008)

i was doing 125 situps/crunches a night for about a week, then kinda fell out of that.

i think getting enough protein when i work out will also help, cuz i need to eat wayyy better. cant wait to buy groceries tomorrow!


----------



## ChrisPcritter (Sep 19, 2008)

Night workouts are a bad idea. They bump up your matabolism when it should be winding down. The reason I say first thing in the morning is because it gets the fat burning started right away and bumps up the matabolism for the day. Also stay away from sodas, even diet soda is bad and usually something with low fat has sugar added to make it still taste good so read labels..


----------



## budda (Sep 19, 2008)

i do tend to stay away from pop - i prefer iced tea or chocolate milk 

damn those labels..


----------



## jaxadam (Sep 19, 2008)

It is a pretty good idea to do exercise in the morning. I used to knock out at least 200 push ups and sit ups in the morning before starting my day. Really helps get the day going.


----------



## budda (Sep 19, 2008)

I was also advised earlier in this thread not to worry too much about abs and pecs right now, and focus on arms/legs/back.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 20, 2008)

Well I've lost about 150 pounds in the past 2 years... Ive put on muscle, but Id rather not say how I did It


----------



## Jason (Sep 20, 2008)

Jesse said:


> Well I've lost about 150 pounds in the past 2 years... Ive put on muscle, but Id rather not say how I did It



You lost 150lbs? You never looked that heavy. Why did you use roids?


----------



## pammywhammy (Sep 20, 2008)

budda said:


> alo alo.
> 
> so i've been hitting the gym, exercising and sweating until i look like i just had a shower with my clothes on.
> 
> ...


Well a few months ago I got rid of my car and now I bike 100+ miles per week, which has caused me to lose about 15 lbs over the past 2 months....As for diet all I can suggest is cut out all processed food, especially restaurant and fast food. It's all loaded with sodium and fat and sugar.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 21, 2008)

Jason said:


> You lost 150lbs? You never looked that heavy. Why did you use roids?



well now that Im hammered.. Its cocaine.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 21, 2008)

I LOVE COKE!!! ITS AWSOME YEAH!!!!


----------



## budda (Sep 21, 2008)

Pam, i try to avoid fast food other then subway/mr sub as best i can.

taco bell and mcD's in the same night.. gawd did i feel awful! lol


----------



## Anthony (Sep 21, 2008)

Jason said:


> Justin listen to me. To burn fat the best way do HIIT(High intensity interval training)
> 
> Example: 2 min warmup on the bike followed by this pattern for 20 minutes, 30 seconds fast pedalling followed by 30 seconds of slow pedalling. No more than 20-30 mins then a 2-3 min cool down.
> 
> ...


I was gonna post this. Interval training is infinitely more effective than static cardio.

DO IT.
I've been doing this for the past 2 weeks (along with resistance training), and I've already lost an inch off my waist.


----------



## budda (Sep 21, 2008)

shit, son!

i lost my student card so no gym until tomorrow (maybe) because i need the card to get into the gym!

and i have 2 tests and 2 assignments this week.. gonna try to finish an assignment now, and first test is at 8am tomorrow. also my birthday this week.. its gonna be a busy one!

but i must go to the gym for at least an hour and a half by friday/saturday..


----------



## Anthony (Sep 21, 2008)

Jason said:


> also if you want a true fatburner try l-carnitine



I've heard people say it does nothing? You use it?


----------



## Tiger (Sep 21, 2008)

I think something I can chime in on is this; If you know you want to lose weight and are willing to put forth the effort on all fronts, you _will_ eventually lose weight. It may not happen as soon as you'd like, but you'll get results.

Quick story: I say this because my room mate is a middle aged friend of mine who went through a divorce a few years ago, and he just slammed on pounds. He went from being this skinny 160lb friend to my 210 pound fat friend, and its all concentrated on like his stomach and neck, so it looks terrible.

All last year I took him on as a private student (for free) at my dojo and I worked him to death, and the guy would NOT quit! He'd be the worst person to convince to go workout, but once he was there (3 times a week) he let me push him as hard as I wanted. I even started taking more calories in before his sessions (usually 3 hours running and training) because I did every step with him, it was hard for me too!

But you know what? Dude never lost more than a few pounds. He definitely gained a lot of muscle underneath the flab, but he just WOULD NOT change his eating habits. He'd work his ass off at the dojo for hours, then go eat at Waffle House. I'd catch him eating Hardee's, eating cookies, eating ice cream (All too often I had to hear him say 'Ive got a sweet tooth!', like he's eating that donut for his tooth). Then I fractured my foot in October very badly, and I had to take 8 weeks off of moving around. He fell apart, and once I healed he would duck out on workouts, refusing to go run. Basically stayed home in self pity, typing blogs on MySpace about his physical shape and now here he is, fat as ever.

But if you're willing to workout, eat five small meals a day that are _balanced_, and most of all be patient, you'll get where you want.


----------



## Jesse (Sep 21, 2008)

Tiger said:


> I think something I can chime in on is this; If you know you want to lose weight and are willing to put forth the effort on all fronts, you _will_ eventually lose weight. It may not happen as soon as you'd like, but you'll get results.
> 
> Quick story: I say this because my room mate is a middle aged friend of mine who went through a divorce a few years ago, and he just slammed on pounds. He went from being this skinny 160lb friend to my 210 pound fat friend, and its all concentrated on like his stomach and neck, so it looks terrible.
> 
> ...



the key is diet AND excersise. Changing your eating habbits is the hardest part. Im a smoker so the excersize was a bit of a kick in the ass, but at the same time I have a VERY physical job. BYW don't do coke, I just watched the metalocolypse while hammered last night and I truned into a dork... ya know the rock n roll clown who does cocaine! LOL! One thing you can do Is replace sodas and such with propel fitness water, instead of driving 2 blocks to the store, walk. Take the stairs instead of the elevator. One thing I did was while driving home I would CRANK the heater, making almost like a little sona in my truck. the big thing to remember is that muscle burns fat. and another thing is weight loss is like a sling shot... you'll work your ass off( like pulling back on it) and you wont notice anything, but then your body has time to react and adjust and it will start rapidly loosing weight. ALWAYS LOOK AT YOURSELF IN A POSITIVE WAY in the mirror, if you tell yourself you look like shit you'll feel horrible and give up.


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2008)

^ posts from the Department of Redundancy Department. (  )


----------



## budda (Sep 22, 2008)

yup, eating habits are damn hard to change - especially when you dont get nice homecooked meals anymore *sigh* hehe.

salad for dinner tonight, cuz i already had a slice o' pizza earlier.

my problem now is im just not eating much that often.. which makes me wonder why i just bought so much groceries..


----------



## Tiger (Sep 22, 2008)

Eh you need to fix that. Do this:

https://members.coreperformance.com/core/pages/signup/step1.aspx

Go there, sign up for the trial thing, you do not even have to use your real email address/info. But once signed up and input your weight and goals, go to the nutrition section and it gives you about a billion and one meal ideas and plans for each meal of each day.


----------



## El Caco (Sep 25, 2008)

White bread  I love wholemeal 

There is a lot of good advice in this thread even though some of it seems different to others. I agree with Boobers advice for most people, for most people the KISS approach is best.

It comes down to knowing yourself and being realistic, very few people can continue to eat and train like Anton because he loves it and most people do not. If you think about how long it took to get your body in the condition it is then you can not expect it to go back over night. Basically you are looking at a lifestyle change if you wish to permanently change the way you look so if you plan on sticking to it you have to pick something that you will not give up on. You also need to keep in mind that your progress will vary depending on factors that do not only include food and exercise so when your results vary you just need to keep going.

If you can live with doing free weights a few days every week there is nothing better IMO combined with Jasons interval training doing something you enjoy doing on the other days would be optimal for training however you can get away with far less and exercise like diet needs to be something you enjoy doing so that you will not give up on your lifestyle change when you get sick of it. I know ripped people who never exercise because they get enough from their job (construction).

And I'm with Boober on the eating, you don't need to go into over analysing it just replace some unhealthy choices with some healthy choices, it's a calorie thing. Without counting calories if you just stop consuming the worst high calorie foods and replace them with lower calorie choices and then do some exercise you will lose weight which is what Boober said and that is just plain common sense.

If you want to look like Anton, you need to train like Anton, you need to eat like Anton and you need to rest like Anton a lot of us would like to look like Anton but are not willing to put in the effort and there really is no easy way to look like that but it's not so hard to look good and there is no reason to overcomplicate it.

Just don't take this or what Boober said the wrong way, over exercising and starving yourself will not work, you may lose some weight initially you may even end up in hospital but it is not a way that you can permanently be healthy and look good.

My recommended diet is similar to Antons except it does not matter how many times you, every 3 hours is fine for some people but others would prefer to eat 3 slightly larger meals each day.



Multivitamin/multimineral and fish oil with breakfast of protein carbs and fibre
Snack of Fish or protein shake
Meat and green veg
Snack of Fish or protien shake
Meat and green veg
one last protien snack if it's late and your hungry

So that is what I think is optimal but you can eliminate the snacks and eat diets with far more high fibre carbs and less protien. I recently lost 13+ kg eating that and then quit smoking and started eating more carbs fewer meals and shit loads of dark chocolate and the naysayers can get fucked I lost another half a kg since. OK I am not ripped but I am trim and healthy.

So yeah KISS all things in moderation, some exercise and mostly healthy food choices and you will be fine.


----------



## budda (Sep 27, 2008)

good post steve.

i dont want to look like anton .

i aim for the healthy food choices - i buy nearly all healthy food (i figure i should buy something to snack on instead of going insane when i need a snack), and i usually enjoy working out.

i need to hit the gym tomorrow or monday.. test on tuesday


----------



## dayNage (Nov 21, 2008)

Cardio is the ultimate healthy fat burner.


----------

